# New to the industry, how do I start?



## Bigmurph (Nov 17, 2010)

New to the industry, how do I start? Where do I begin? How do you get accounts? How do you advertise?


----------



## clark lawn (Oct 7, 2005)

this late in the game i would say to go talk to some of the bigger outfitts in your area about subbing. you are going to need all the proper insurance and everything for them to even talk to you.


----------



## mycirus (Dec 6, 2008)

There is still time. In New England people wait till there is a storm in the forecast to find someone. I would make flyers, maybe mail some out, ask friends, post on craigslist and put ad in paper. Just get your insurance set up and be ready. They will come.


----------



## Tubby's Snow Plowing (Dec 13, 2009)

Plow? Insurance? CPA? Business skills? Sales experience? Marketing? Previous plow experience?


----------



## jgoetter1 (Feb 23, 2007)

The best way to learn an industry is to work in it. Find a mentor you like, work under him, steal all his ideas.


----------



## lilpusher (Nov 16, 2009)

That's how I got into construction and look where that got me....... Wait don't look it's not pretty


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

jgoetter1;1126324 said:


> The best way to learn an industry is to work in it. Find a mentor you like, work under him, steal all his ideas.


HA HA, funny, but at the same a time realistic formula for venturing out on your own. Just remember, not everyone is cut out to be in their own business.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

clark lawn;1118650 said:


> this late in the game i would say to go talk to some of the bigger outfitts in your area about subbing. you are going to need all the proper insurance and everything for them to even talk to you.


That is about the best way you can phrase it. Most of us have been getting ready for this season when we finished last season. It will be tough to jump in now as most everything has already been awarded for this snow season.


----------



## international73 (Oct 31, 2010)

just under bid ppl and get jobs, to get your name out there. sometimes you have to fight for contracts out there. get ruthless. thats business.


----------



## cole22 (Feb 14, 2010)

when you start plowing going fast trying to impress people don't work, take your time think about ware your pushing your snow and don't hit anything! That get expensive and doesn't make you look good!


----------



## jimc (Nov 26, 2010)

Myself I just subbed myself to a local company doing 3 property's all within 2 miles of me to see if cut out for this.I have plowed the lot where I work for the last 15 years.


----------

